# Belmont Watch - Help Please



## kellys27 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Hello everyone I'm new and I hope I have come to the right place for some help and advice. I bought this Belmont watch cheaply and went to a local jewellers to put a new strap on it. He was particularly interested said it was 1925 and good quality. I started looking for some more information but cannot find anything on the internet and my watch knowledge is zero, so if anyone here can help would be appreciated.

It has Belmont written on the front and inside on the movement it says 15 jewels 3 adjts and Swiss.

Any information and value would be much appreciated. Sorry not sure how to post photo's but this is a link.


----------



## kellys27 (Mar 26, 2011)

sorry trying to add a photo.

http://img163.imageshack.us/i/belmontwatch1.jpg/


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Belmont was in american import name for several manufacturers. These watches were made by Benrus, Gruen, Gsell or Mt. Vernon.

The movement should tell more.

Andreas


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Mikrolisk said:


> Belmont was in american import name for several manufacturers. These watches were made by Benrus, Gruen, Gsell or Mt. Vernon.


Wow .. not many Mt. Vernon about .. I've only ever seen one.

And I don't even know what Gsell is. Is that short for something?

Where did you get this info? It's pretty uncommon.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Gsell:










(Source: Kathleen Pritchard, Swiss Timepiece Makers)

Oh, I am collecting trade marks on my web site. Currently I am transferring all trade marks from the Pritchard to my database.

Andreas


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

The OP's watch (which is nice BTW)


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Mikrolisk said:


> Gsell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's interesting.

I have a ladies art deco watch with a movement that I identified as a Mount Vernon calibre 1

I have a couple of other watches with a couple of those brand names as well (ie Collegiate).


----------



## kellys27 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the information at least it narrows it down a bit, although I am still a little unsure. I have removed the case and taken a photo of the back of the movement, does that help anyone?

[IMG alt="belmontwatch002.jpg"]http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/9320/belmontwatch002.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## kellys27 (Mar 26, 2011)

I've worked out how to post pictures now so here's the front with and without case.

[IMG alt="belmontwatch004.th.jpg"]h...ck.us/img807/796/belmontwatch004.th.jpg[/IMG]"]

When I took this and magnified and I think at the bottom in very tiny writing someone has written in Swiss, very strange.

[IMG alt="belmontwatch007.th.jpg"]h...k.us/img695/2743/belmontwatch007.th.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a strong suspicion, that this movement was made by D. Gruen. I can find similar(!) movements, but alas not your movement so far... I'll keep on searching.

Andreas


----------

